# BOSS Mount for Polaris Ranger 900 XP



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

THE BOSS Snowplow is pleased to announce the release of LTA12650. This undercarriage has been specifically designed for the 2013 Polaris Ranger 900 XP UTV. The Polaris Ranger 900 XP applications include the 6'0 BOSS Poly Straight Blade and the 6'6" BOSS Power VXT Blade.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The story is invalid with pics......


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv251/SMiller856/2012-12-17_21-03-29_677.jpg

That better?


----------

